# do "follow effect" eyes on a fursuit scare kids?



## Beastcub (Aug 17, 2008)

I am going to be making a reindeer costume for personal use as my uncle is the mall santa and can get me a job as a "santa's helper" for the more active days of the season to entertian the kids waiting in line.

i would like to do follow effect eyes on the mask but i wonder if they would seriously creep the kids out.

i know some kids just react badly to costumes regardless (it seems 4 and under and 7 and up are fine with them but kids who are 5-6 get freaked out by the "blur of reality" in that they are no longer young enough to honestly think its real but not old enough to honestly know its just a costume with a person in it.)

but for those kids teetering on the edge of "i wanna scream" and "i wanna hug it" the follow effect eyes will scare them as the costume will be staring at them non-stop.

i also have this concer for a possible easter bunny i would make.

so are the eyes too creepy for kids or do you think they will like the idea the animal is making eyecontact with them and thus feel like they are getting real one-on-one attention from the costume?


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes, It actually would.
Try to actually avoid that, unless wanting to look a little weird.


----------



## Nargle (Aug 17, 2008)

I think it would scare them. Imagine, you're talking to an adult or somebody, and they look over and you're staring at them... Are you talking about them behind their backs? Why are you so focused on them? Ahh, the evil deer is out to get me!! ;.; And what if you took the head off? Total zombie deer head! (Not saying you would, though)

Make it to where if you look straight at them it may seem like you're making eye contact, but otherwise no. That way, they're not always under the pressure of you staring at them. Kids at that age are generally pretty shy.


----------



## Frasque (Aug 17, 2008)

I think certain kids are going to be creeped out no matter what the eyes do. I think it would be a fun effect, though.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 20, 2008)

No matter what the eyes look like: Glass, plastic bowl, your own or follow-me, smaller kids will have mixed reactions to it.

Some will scream and cry in terror, others will see a "play-thing" and play with it.

I am the "official Mascot costume" person at the library, and I see it often and the result is usually half and half.

But, the follow me eyes have more of an effect on some adults than most children. Some would freak out noticing that the eyes were watching them wherever the suiter would walk, which may add on some paranoia to the adults who tend to be more nervous around mascots than others.


----------



## TamaraRose (Aug 20, 2008)

i went to rcfm this  year and  corsi let me borrow his  other suit i got hemed in on the  bottom floor of the  hotal but a twoyear old  that would not let me  leave


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 20, 2008)

When I was at Anthrocon on the last day, I was standing next to MehndiX as she was trying to be friendly to a toddler in a stroller. The parents thought that her costume was cool (heck, even I think it's cute.) To our amazement, the toddler wailed out, and all poor MehndiX could do was back away and hide her face.

Was it her follow-me eyes? I have no idea. Maybe the kid was afraid of a 5'5" tiger. *shrug*


----------



## EphyuSikay (Aug 27, 2008)

I would say your fursuits, specifically, would scare the hell out of pretty much any child, regardless of whether or not the eyes follow people.

I'm actually pretty sure _I'd_ be scared if I ran into one in a mall.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 27, 2008)

EphyuSikay said:


> I would say your fursuits, specifically, would scare the hell out of pretty much any child, regardless of whether or not the eyes follow people.
> 
> I'm actually pretty sure _I'd_ be scared if I ran into one in a mall.



i was the "santas helper" at the mall in my bear suit and 15% of the kids were scared 2% cried, most wanted hugs and wanted to play with me and some i wish would leave me alone!

i am the mascot for the local cat rescue and once again only a few kids were scared and lots of adults get a kick out of the cat costume and stare in disbelief when i make the mouth move. if any thing the cats are more scared of me than the kids (i have learned to keep my back turned to the cats as some hiss at the mask)

i also wear my dog costume to local dog chariety events and i had only 1 kid who was scared of that costume and cried and he was 4
it seems these dog events always have little old ladies with their fuu-fuu dogs and they always seem to want to hug my arm and to pet me o__O 

some people are dead scared of suits, i know one fur who has a downright phobia of fursuits to where she will freak and hide at the sight of one


----------



## Kyra (Aug 28, 2008)

i think its funny especially when yu have a stare down with them mwahahahaa


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Aug 30, 2008)

do it, but make the eyes very friendly in shape, and make sure you carry yourself in a child-friendly manner.


oh yea, and it is funny to note how some people are just straight up SCARED shitless of fursuits. 

I made a girl MY AGE scream bloody murder in a restaurant once. 
oh, and I'm 17, so thats saying something.


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 31, 2008)

I suppose you need to think of it in a child's perspective.

You don't blink. Not once.

Something that stares at you and never loses in a blinking contest would be quite creepy.


----------

